# police drones patrolling



## tigrunner (May 24, 2020)

Now we have police drones in the air. Right now it's over the beaches and some parks. How much more are you going to put up with?

Think they will go away after the virus, not a chance. They now have a foothold and I am quite certain they will be patrolling our neighborhoods for the rest of time. How does that sit with you? And as far as the good Dr (who nobody had ever heard of before this) he should stick to Dr stuff and leave the economy to the economists. Now I know most if not all of you on here are going to blast me over this, but I don't care. I feel very sad for my kids and especially my grand kids because thy will be living in a police state for the rest of their lives. WAKE UP before it's too late.


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2020)

What good doctor?


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

I saw a police drone hovering while driving when the Coronacrap started.  They're really expensive, so they're making someone very happy.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 24, 2020)

It's time for pitchforks in the streets.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What good doctor?


I assume Fauci as I saw yesterday that he made a statement about economic damage for the first time. Until then he had stuck to the medical side.


----------



## tigrunner (May 24, 2020)

Yes, sorry I forgot to put his name in here.Thanks


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2020)

tigrunner said:


> Now we have police drones in the air. Right now it's over the beaches and some parks. How much more are you going to put up with?
> 
> Privacy, especially in the urban areas, is rapidly becoming a "myth"  Virtually any time you go to a store, you are on camera.  As household security cameras become more commonplace, nearly all activity in neighborhoods will be recorded.   Everywhere you go, someone is playing with their cell phone, and can take your picture and post it on Facebook.  Police drones are just one more step in the movement towards recording nearly everything that happens in public.  Technology is making it real easy for the government, and even individuals, to monitor others activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Thank God we've got Dr. Fauci!  A voice of educated reason and calm good sense in the middle of all the madness.

And before this descends into the usual political kerfuffle (not allowed on this forum, tigrunner), maybe we'd better steer into safer waters?


----------



## tigrunner (May 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Thank God we've got Dr. Fauci!  A voice of educated reason and calm good sense in the middle of all the madness.
> 
> And before this descends into the usual political kerfuffle (not allowed on this forum, tigrunner), maybe we'd better steer into safer waters?


Ok, I see the the way this forum wants to work and it's your forum so I will reluctanly no longer take part and the admin can cancel my subscription.Ijust wonder how a post that I think is a real threat to the people of this country gets 6 replys but the post about womans legs gets......... how many? Anyways thanks and reluctantly good bye


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2020)

tigrunner said:


> Ok, I see the the way this forum wants to work and it's your forum so I will reluctanly no longer take part and the admin can cancel my subscription.Ijust wonder how a post that I think is a real threat to the people of this country gets 6 replys but the post about womans legs gets......... how many? Anyways thanks and reluctantly good bye



I guess this falls into the "don't let the door hit you" category.


----------



## Duster (May 25, 2020)

Drones would make good target practice in my neck of the woods.  How long do you think they would fly those expensive things when rednecks start using them for skeet shooting?  
I wouldn't do such a thing, but I know some people who would.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Thank God we've got Dr. Fauci!  A voice of educated reason and calm good sense in the middle of all the madness.
> 
> And before this descends into the usual political kerfuffle (not allowed on this forum, tigrunner), maybe we'd better steer into safer waters?


Be careful of him......  I know someone who knows him....  I will not elaborate.


----------

